# Awaiting Nremt Results!



## BHSQUADNJ (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey all,  I took the exam on Monday night- We had been told that  we could expect alot of CPR sequence questions and choking sequence questions- I was surprised that aside from 2 defib. questions, they didn't hit that area-  THere were alot of weird " scene safety" questions- Like- "you are summoned to a house where a girl tells you she wants to kill herself with a gun-"  you- (a) approach her and attempt to speak with her in a calm, quiet manner, (b) call for police backup, (c) get  out, asap, or ( d) ask to speak to a family member-    Always remember personal safely first, and get the hell out!!!   THere were quite afew nitro and oral glucose questions-  

Is anyone else out there waiting for results?   For anyone who took the exam this past year,  what have your pass rates been like, in your respective classes? Good luck to all -   " Nervous in NJ "


----------



## Jon (Nov 24, 2006)

Good Luck... the wait stinks (I only had to wait a few days for the PA State results... but I know the feeling).

As for the question... "Get out now" is probably the best answer. In real life, if I'm responding into the situation and know that she wants to shoot herself, or that it is a behavior emergency at all... I'm staging and waiting for PD...

I'f I'm in the house, talking with a patient and it becomes an EDP call... PD will still be coming, but myself or my partner would specifically call for PD anyway. If the patient was calm and didn't appear to be a threat, I'd consider talking with her and asking about her plan:
1 What are they going to do?
2 How are they going to do it?
3 When are they going to do it?

If she tells me that she's going to do it later that day, or wants to go it now... one of 2 things will have happened:

Option 1:
She and I are already out of the house and in my rig, and I've done as good a weapons search as I can (in the form of a complete physical exam with my partner as a wittness in the back of my rig). Further, her purse and other bags are seperated from her, and she isn't getting them back.

Option 2:
She refused to leave the house and/or got agressive... myself and my parnter left and went to our rig and awaited PD. We would call for PD AGIAN and ask for them ASAP if they weren't there already... I'd also probably use the MDT or phone to explain the situaiton to DF and PD dispatch.

Agree or disagree?


----------



## fm_emt (Nov 24, 2006)

BHSQUADNJ said:


> For anyone who took the exam this past year,  what have your pass rates been like, in your respective classes? Good luck to all -   " Nervous in NJ "



Did you get to do the new computer based testing or was it on paper? Our class had a pretty high pass rate. At least 70%.. but then again, the pass rate for the NR is around 70%. 30% of the people that take it fail it the first time. (That's what they said, anyway.)

Here's a tidbit of information for you - they update the database every weekday at 5pm EST. So you don't need to sit in front of the computer clicking "Reload" all day. If more than 4 weeks go by and you don't see results online, call them and politely ask them if they can verify the information that they have for you. I never got my results online because they entered my DOB incorrectly.


----------



## FutureFlightMedic (Nov 24, 2006)

_The waiting truly is the hardest part! It sounds to me like you did well. Our class took it this past april, and out of 60 people, only 3 or 4 didn't pass the first time through. It's true that they ask about a lot of the ABC's and scene safety, and I'm sure you already knew that and studied hard. I hope you get excellent results! I checked the website daily too, for about 3 weeks. Finally gave up after about 23 days because I thought I'd failed. One evening, my best friend and I had a "girls night out" just to forget about school. We had margarita's and I ordered a virgin one because I was driving us. Later when I was back at home, she called me and said "How's my favorite new EMT doing?!" (She had typed in my full name and address on the site and it came up that I'd passed!!) The reason I share all this is because it worked out so well for me, as I'm sure it will for you! My only regret is, if I had known that evening, I couldn't have had the fully-leaded margaurita and SHE could have driven us home!!  _ GOOD LUCK and let us know when you find out!!


----------



## BHSQUADNJ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Awaiting RNEMT Results!*

Thanks for all replies! For FM_EMT: We were the last class to get the paper testf For the  NREMT card and our NJ card. I understand that starting in January, our state will only be administering  only the NJ exam ( apparently it got too expensive to pay for the priviledge of administering the NREMT) We were told that results would be posted in 10 days online... so the wait continues-

In reply to Jon-thanks for your excellent analysis-I'm finding that the longer that I ride, I see that " street " EMT does work differently than the " book answers"-BUt I do try to remember the priorities of scene safety for self, crew and patient-

In reply to futureflightmedic- Thanks for the words of encouragement- I will advise of my results- ( and are you really on the flight medic career path?  ( and what exactly is involved beyond medic school?)  Hope everyone had a safe and happy thanksgiving!


----------



## CotWoman (Nov 30, 2006)

I just read your post - just wanted to wish you luck!!  I remember how stressfull it is to keep waiting and not know!


----------



## BHSQUADNJ (Nov 30, 2006)

*I Passed!*

Just went on the website and saw that I passed the NREMT exam- I am truly relieved and excited- Thanks to all for your encouragement and advice- Now the hard work truly begins!:


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 30, 2006)

BHSQUADNJ said:


> Just went on the website and saw that I passed the NREMT exam- I am truly relieved and excited- Thanks to all for your encouragement and advice- Now the hard work truly begins!:



CONGRATS!!! Now you can start the learning.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 30, 2006)

BHSQUADNJ said:


> Just went on the website and saw that I passed the NREMT exam- I am truly relieved and excited- Thanks to all for your encouragement and advice- Now the hard work truly begins!:



Great job!!!!! now get out there and be safe^_^  :beerchug:  It is worth it!


----------



## CotWoman (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slawson (Jan 5, 2007)

*pass rates....*



BHSQUADNJ said:


> Hey all,  I took the exam on Monday night- We had been told that  we could expect alot of CPR sequence questions and choking sequence questions- I was surprised that aside from 2 defib. questions, they didn't hit that area-  THere were alot of weird " scene safety" questions- Like- "you are summoned to a house where a girl tells you she wants to kill herself with a gun-"  you- (a) approach her and attempt to speak with her in a calm, quiet manner, (b) call for police backup, (c) get  out, asap, or ( d) ask to speak to a family member-    Always remember personal safely first, and get the hell out!!!   THere were quite afew nitro and oral glucose questions-
> 
> Is anyone else out there waiting for results?   For anyone who took the exam this past year,  what have your pass rates been like, in your respective classes? Good luck to all -   " Nervous in NJ "





congrats to you... glad you passed. our class took the written on Dec 4 with a total of 14 people 7 failed. The instruction was really good was the kicker. results were posted on Dec 11. I failed. Took the test again on dec 18 and STILL as of Jan 6 have not heard anything from them. I HATE WAITING FOR CRAP!


----------



## BHSQUADNJ (Jan 6, 2007)

*pass rates...*

Don't be discouraged- and DON't GIVE UP!  Many great EMTs on our squad did NOT pass the first time-  Let us know how it goes the second time around-


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 6, 2007)

Alot of people Fail the NREMT test the first time around. Its no biggie. Not everyone is a good test taker.


----------



## joemt (Jan 6, 2007)

jeepmedic said:


> CONGRATS!!! Now you can start the learning.



I can't say it any better than that!  Congratulations!


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Jan 7, 2007)

luckily PD is always on scene they dispatch us.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 8, 2007)

jeepmedic said:


> Alot of people Fail the NREMT test the first time around. Its no biggie. Not everyone is a good test taker.


That is so true! and it also depends on what type of test, essay mutilple choice, fill in.  What a pain at times!:wacko:


----------



## emtjen59 (Jan 15, 2007)

*I took National registry*

I took it Monday night by wednesday I had results. The new CBT testing in California. I failed. It was harder than I thought and yeah lots of scene safety questions and AED questions. I didn't know what to expect. I am glad you passed. I have to retake it.


----------



## slawson (Jan 15, 2007)

*what a releif...*

FINALLY...

chked it today and found out I PASSED.. all that waiting and crap.. finally have it posted. glad i have to never go through that again... 

thanks to you all!


----------



## emttiv (Jan 20, 2007)

With the new changes to the way the NREMT exam is administered you will likely see some changes to the pass/fail percentiles. The new Computer Adaptive Testing is suppose to be a much more fair way of testing and evaluating the skill level of the EMT candidate. If you would like to read the details of what the new tests are like and how they are given without reading the whole NREMT site, I have written a page that outlines the changes to the NREMT testing system on our site. You may just learn something that helps you pass the exam.

EMTTIV
http://www.emt-national-training.com/nremt.php
Don't forget that we have over 2300 EMT practice questions to help prepare you for state and national EMT exams as well.


----------



## Sheilame (Jan 24, 2007)

*I Passed!*

I passed the NREMT-Paramedic computer exam!!! WOOHOO! 
I take my skills on Saturday.  Any advice????


----------



## emtbuff (Jan 24, 2007)

Best thing for skill stations is what we like to refer to as verbal diarrhea.  As nice as that sounds its the truth talk your way through the scenario.  Say lots and say what your thinking for the scenario.


----------



## NJEMT1 (Jan 25, 2007)

BHSQUADNJ said:


> Just went on the website and saw that I passed the NREMT exam- I am truly relieved and excited- Thanks to all for your encouragement and advice- Now the hard work truly begins!:



Congrats!  I just got my EMT card in the mail today...found out I passed a few days ago, but the state took a little while to get the cards out.  I know the feeling...I had to wait for my results for over a month, but I passed...the first time...with a 78%, so I'd say it was worth the wait, and oh man am I relieved I passed!


----------



## slallak (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey I just go my results on monday so far most of my class has past the test but the other class that we took it with they have not done as well. I think that it has more to do with your teacher and how you are taught than anything. It also took me 4 weeks to see that I passed online. I still haven't gotten the envolpe. Good luck and don't loose your mind.


----------



## corbin (Mar 23, 2007)

BHSQUADNJ said:


> Hey all,  I took the exam on Monday night- We had been told that  we could expect alot of CPR sequence questions and choking sequence questions- I was surprised that aside from 2 defib. questions, they didn't hit that area-  THere were alot of weird " scene safety" questions- Like- "you are summoned to a house where a girl tells you she wants to kill herself with a gun-"  you- (a) approach her and attempt to speak with her in a calm, quiet manner, (b) call for police backup, (c) get  out, asap, or ( d) ask to speak to a family member-    Always remember personal safely first, and get the hell out!!!   THere were quite afew nitro and oral glucose questions-
> 
> Is anyone else out there waiting for results?   For anyone who took the exam this past year,  what have your pass rates been like, in your respective classes? Good luck to all -   " Nervous in NJ "





Good Am.............I took my exam on 03/17/2007 still nothing, my problem with the NREMT is, they shouldn't tell people there is a 100% gurantee that your results will be online in 2 business day, that is BS. I wrote a letter to them, saying just tell people look for your results in 1 to 2 weeks.
JC


----------



## SwissEMT (Mar 23, 2007)

You sure they haven't posted?
Check your candidate status, it will be in a box, with "passed" in bold. It's hard to catch.


----------



## corbin (Mar 23, 2007)

SwissEMT said:


> You sure they haven't posted?
> Check your candidate status, it will be in a box, with "passed" in bold. It's hard to catch.




Hi.......I've checked nothing is there. When I called them, they said there was a problem in positing my results and that she wil have a technician locate it and post it and get this, it still might take up to a few days to correct. That is really absurd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have applied for a job with the fire dept and that  is on hold thanks to that. Will keep you posted. Thanks for the response.
joyce


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 23, 2007)

Sheilame said:


> I passed the NREMT-Paramedic computer exam!!! WOOHOO!
> I take my skills on Saturday.  Any advice????



Remember to take your own pulse and monitor your respiratory rate.  Breathe and Relax!  You know this stuff!


----------



## April White (Dec 22, 2014)

I had 110 questions and passed!  I think in the beginning, I was nervous and didn't do so good but killed it at the end!  Lastly, I had remembered my last question which was on the signs and symptoms of appendicitis!  I knew I had answered correctly and therefore was pretty confident I had passed!


----------



## Steviet000 (Jan 6, 2015)

That's exactly how my test went. I believe I finished at around 115-120.


----------

